# How accurate are the Uber Trip Details records?



## raybal5 (Jul 29, 2019)

In Trip details, there is a map of your trip with start and end points plus a route in blue. 

1. Is this the actual route taken or the app's recommended route? 

2. Also, how accurate is start time stamp and the duration? Are the times the actual local time in Melbourne or are they converted from USA times?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Are you not able to answer these questions yourself? 

The Melbourne forum will absolutely love you. Off you go.

.


----------



## raybal5 (Jul 29, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Are you not able to answer these questions yourself? .


Clearly not. If I could, I would not ask the question. FYI, the reason I asked is that I received a traffic camera fine and at the date and time on the fine, I was on a trip and the blue line in Trip Details went nowhere near the intersection specified.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

raybal5 said:


> Clearly not. If I could, I would not ask the question. FYI, the reason I asked is that I received a traffic camera fine and at the date and time on the fine, I was on a trip and the blue line in Trip Details went nowhere near the intersection specified.


The times *are* local times and the mapping is the actual route, as far as I am aware.

Test it out with your next trip by taking a screenshot of the suggested/recommended route at commencement of the trip and then take a completely different route.

If you were nowhere near the intersection in question at the relevant time, you should appeal the infringement.

It all sounds a bit sus though. Have you recently 'lost' a number plate?

.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The times *are* local times and the mapping is the actual route, as far as I am aware.
> 
> Test it out with your next trip by taking a screenshot of the suggested/recommended route at commencement of the trip and then take a completely different route.
> 
> ...


Pax drove the car while he was checking the route ?????


raybal5 said:


> Clearly not. If I could, I would not ask the question. FYI, the reason I asked is that I received a traffic camera fine and at the date and time on the fine, I was on a trip and the blue line in Trip Details went nowhere near the intersection specified.


Then clearly this is not the job for you


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

raybal5 said:


> Clearly not. If I could, I would not ask the question. FYI, the reason I asked is that I received a traffic camera fine and at the date and time on the fine, I was on a trip and the blue line in Trip Details went nowhere near the intersection specified.


About as accurate as what you hear from Congress and the Senate.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

raybal5 said:


> In Trip details, there is a map of your trip with start and end points plus a route in blue.
> 
> 1. Is this the actual route taken or the app's recommended route?
> 
> 2. Also, how accurate is start time stamp and the duration? Are the times the actual local time in Melbourne or are they converted from USA times?


The route is the one you actually took (provided your GPS was working ok) and the time and duration are accurate in my experience - they are linked to when you 'start' and 'end' the journey.

If you don't believe it was you then you can look up the picture from the traffic camera to see if it was in fact your vehicle (details on how to access the images are on the infringement notification you were sent.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"Your Timeline" on Google Maps has good detail by the minute, if you have tracking enabled.


----------



## Ash07 (Dec 17, 2018)

raybal5 said:


> Clearly not. If I could, I would not ask the question. FYI, the reason I asked is that I received a traffic camera fine and at the date and time on the fine, I was on a trip and the blue line in Trip Details went nowhere near the intersection specified.


That's a good evidence for you to appeal against the infringement.
Why did you get a ticket if you weren't there.

And are you sure the ticket is for the same car you were driving for uber?


----------



## andyxc (Jun 26, 2017)

raybal5 said:


> Clearly not. If I could, I would not ask the question. FYI, the reason I asked is that I received a traffic camera fine and at the date and time on the fine, I was on a trip and the blue line in Trip Details went nowhere near the intersection specified.


How nowhere near? The time is when the ping came through, not when you started the trip.

Request a picture, it'd be pretty easy to see if that was your car.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

RoboRider said:


> The route is the one you actually took (provided your GPS was working ok) and the time and duration are accurate in my experience - they are linked to when you 'start' and 'end' the journey.
> 
> If you don't believe it was you then you can look up the picture from the traffic camera to see if it was in fact your vehicle (details on how to access the images are on the infringement notification you were sent.


I thought the 'pick-up' time in list of jobs was the time I started the job but based on a trip I did today it seems to be the time I accepted the job and started to head towards the pick-up


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

RoboRider said:


> I thought the 'pick-up' time in list of jobs was the time I started the job but based on a trip I did today it seems to be the time I accepted the job and started to head towards the pick-up


Yep that's correct... Its the time of acceptance


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

DA08 said:


> Yep that's correct... Its the time of acceptance


Luckily for me because I accepted a trip 2 minutes before the end of a promotion period and it was the last trip I needed. I thought it wouldn't count and was pleasantly surprised when it did


----------

